# Freezer not freezing



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got a fridge/freezer in the garage that has two jobs: cool beer and freeze deer. I came home last night with a fresh case to go in the fridge and I smell venison, when it hits me... frozen food shouldn't "smell" like anything. I open the freezer to see about half of the 50lbs of venison in there thawed out, the other half is getting there. 

I had the temp setting at about 3/4 to coldest so I turned it all the way. The fridge and freezer are about the same temp now; not warm but definitely not cold enough. The blower is blowing but the air isn't cold _enough_. I read a few threads about low coolant not always being the issue so I'm curious what your thoughts are? Its not new by any means, and has worked excellent up to this point. Thanks!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> I've got a fridge/freezer in the garage


No make or model# posted.



> The fridge and freezer are about the same temp now; not warm but definitely not cold enough


Some simple things to check...
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html
http://www.rd.com/familyhandyman/content/17790

jeff.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Jeff, I'll have to pull the make and model tonight. When I checked it last night it was running but blowing warm air. The cool air the day before may have been from the still somewhat frozen food.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> When I checked it last night it was running but blowing warm air. The cool air the day before may have been from the still somewhat frozen food.


As always we would go what is working and what is not....evaporator fan motor working, condensor ( if used ) fan motor working, compressor working?
Any strange noises ( clicking, buzzzzzing, ect )?

jeff.


----------



## bugzee (May 30, 2008)

Hi, one of the main reasons is to make sure that there is not dust bunnies in the coils. Take time to use a coiling cleaning brush ( looks like a tapered bottle brush) and brush clean the coils and also use a vacume cleaner too. They told us in school to remember-- AIR FLOW AIR FLOW AIR FLOW--. This worked when my air conditioner was only blowing warm air.


----------

